# 5700 bike with swappable flatbar/dropbar cockpit?



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

My wife wants a new bike. She wants a bike she can commute with (meaning pannier and flatbar since flatbar is her strong preference for her short commute) but it would be nice to also have a drop bar road bike she can travel with when we go on vacations, etc.... 

I was thinking about a Ritchey Breakaway frame and then having a flatbar cockpit and a dropbar cockpit that she can optionally use. However, looking at Shimano's compatibility charts it might not be that easy. Their SL-R770 (10sp flatbar shifter) appears to be only compatible with the FD-770 (flatbar front derailleur) and NOT the normal FD-5700 (105 front derailleur)? Also, they don't show compatibility with the 5700 rear derailleur, just 5600. The pull on those rear derailleurs is the same isn't it? Will I just have to swap front derailleurs too or is there a "b" compatibility with the front derailleur?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have no hands-on experience with that combination but I am 99% sure it will work just fine. If it is listed to work with 5600 rear derailleur, it will work with 5700 and probably any other Shimano rear derailleur, with exception of some Dura Ace. Front derailleur should work too. I really hope someone with a little more authority chimes in.

Here's some reading material: 6-speed, 7-speed, 8-speed, 9-speed, 10-speed, 11-speed?


----------

